# What Detailing World Thread Went Viral?



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

Today we received some great feedback from a customer, off the back of that email/thread this got me thinking about other threads and "what detailing world threads went viral?" no connection to the good feedback but my mind often works like that, now as a user of detailing world iv been knocking around since around 2008, and with CarChem since 2012. :thumb:

DW started in 2005 so i was a few years late to the party, but the threads that stick out to me are.

The First Detailed Veyron on DW

Ballies and his Dads Ford Mondeo Thread, (if anyone can find this i would be grateful)

VXRMarc VXR - vxr arden blue

VXRMarc - Animal Detail...

2011 Pagani Zonda By Miracle Detail

Sad but true, the guy that ran off with the money from the lanyards thread.

Wax-It Front Cover a view of things to come

Polished Bliss: Lamborghini Gallardo - Ne Plus Ultra (TM)

What thread from the past stick out to you or did you see on another forum to bring you here? :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As much as i hate Barryboys & not a DW viral thread, but this one tops them all - http://www.barryboys.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=591828#591828


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

CarChem said:


> Ballies and his Dads Ford Mondeo


Ha Bailes, is that the super car beating Mondeo by any chance?
Seem to recall he stropped off or got banned.


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

Shiny said:


> As much as i hate Barryboys & not a DW viral thread, but this one tops them all - http://www.barryboys.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=591828#591828


thats really funny , Sorry Marc



PugIain said:


> Ha Bailes, is that the super car beating Mondeo by any chance?
> Seem to recall he stropped off or got banned.


yeah i sort of remember he went away, but im sure he came back under a new user name. iv spend an age trying to find the thread.


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

found him

Bailes
Banned

now to find the thread.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Shiny said:


> As much as i hate Barryboys & not a DW viral thread, but this one tops them all - http://www.barryboys.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=591828#591828


Ive seen it loads before but the Parka detail **** take post on that thread on BB never fails to crack me up SO FUNNY :lol:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

The Jason Plato one was a belter, it was in Pistonheads l believe.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ive got number 2 and 3 of the wax it magazine 

upstairs , underbed was looking at them a few weeks ago


so who wants to start the bidding :lol:


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Well this thread has backfired somewhat - all the added attention has overloaded the image bandwidth limits on the VXR threads and I can't see the Bugatti pics for some reason


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I haven't been here all that long in the grand scheme of things, but I absolutely love Typhoon's Audi A6 restoration. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=259049

Cooks


----------



## V6dan (Feb 7, 2014)

Shiny said:


> As much as i hate Barryboys & not a DW viral thread, but this one tops them all - http://www.barryboys.co.uk/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=591828#591828


i enjoyed reading that. very funny post :lol:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Another Heavenly classic..... Animal Detail


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Think this is Marc's most famous one

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=81391


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

R0B said:


> Think this is Marc's most famous one
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=81391


Yep, it's the thread that brought me here and got me hooked on properly cleaning my car, so thanks for that Marc :thumb:

It isn't DW or even about car cleaning but the best one i can think of is James Tiger Woods 'Ambiwlans, has dumbing down gone too far?' thread on pistonheads, so famous it's listed on Urban Dictionary.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Ha Bailes, is that the super car beating Mondeo by any chance?
> Seem to recall he stropped off or got banned.


Haha, I remember this!


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> It isn't DW or even about car cleaning but the best one i can think of is James Tiger Woods 'Ambiwlans, has dumbing down gone too far?' thread on pistonheads, so famous it's listed on Urban Dictionary.


I had not seen this before, but 137 pages, i will be back not so shortly. :thumb:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

herbiedacious said:


> The Jason Plato one was a belter, it was in Pistonheads l believe.


The custard thread. funny.


----------

